# Wanting to set up a small home studio and looking for recommendations on what to get.



## dearlybeloved (Nov 19, 2012)

hey guys, I dont know if this is the right section for this but I'm looking to set up a small home studio to get used to managing my own light. Looking on what kinds of things i should be looking into and certain lights, soft boxes, light boxes, stands, back drops, and what ever you guys think are essential. Also, I'd like to get some things that are fairly versatile as I don't really know what kind of studio photography I will be focusing on. However, I do take a liking to portraits, still life and thing creating different dramatic imaging effects. 

I dont have tons of money to throw at it but would prefer to spend an extra buck to get something quality over buying cheap. 

Any specific things accessories, lights or other studio must haves with some links to check things out would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks guys, 

Dave


----------



## tirediron (Nov 19, 2012)

Without an actual dollar-figure it's really hard to give appropriate recommendations.  Adorama's Flashpoint line of monolights can get you 2-3 lights, stands and modifiers for ~$500 which IMO, is dirt cheap.  If you're talking about setting up a typical basement studio (as in relatively small) then I would also consider using speedlights.  Four Yongnuo speedlights, a couple of Lastolite-type softboxes, triggers, and some stands will probably weigh in at $250-300 and give you a lot more flexibility in small spaces.  I find that unless I'm setting up outside in relatively bright light, I almost never use my monolights any more.


----------



## Tee (Nov 19, 2012)

Go to Paul C Buff website (Alien Bees). They have kits and a Santa's bag full of add-ons. They're reliable, have great customer service and are a solid mid-level lighting system.  You will get tons of advice about more generic systems. I'll offer up that lights are an investment. Why replace/ upgrade when you can jump to the head of the line and start with something already decent?


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 19, 2012)

i have a tendency to buy what i would get second, first. So i guess, total, i could spend anywhere from 500-1000 depending on what it is. if i was going to spend a lot on quality gear then i would have to pick it up in pieces and buy a little at a time.

Ill definitely check out both of your suggestions and if theres anything specific you think i should look into then let me know.

Thanks gent!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 19, 2012)

If you can go up to $1K, then, I would second the motion for the PCB products!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2012)

Get:  Thunder gray, black, and white seamless paper, in that order, if money is tight.  SOLID, wall-mounted hanger system is the cheapest way to be able to use multiple rolls at the same time without need to re-hang rolls on a single shared crossbar.

Buy 4 to 5 "A" clamps. Buy 1 roll of black gaffer's tape. Buy one 36x48, approx. softbox, preferrably with a fabric grid aka an "egg crate"


Buy a set of honeycomb grids, and a set or two of barn doors for the reflectors that use the grids, and some kind of filter holder/diffuser holder setup.

Buy 5 identical light units. To accomplish this affordably and without being reamed, get the Flashpoint 320M lights from Adorama. Get the ones that come with the umbrella and lightstand and free shipping.

Make TWO 42 x72 inch white PVC frames from Home Depot PVC pipe and elbow joints ($12 for each frame) and clip them together to make them free-standing and into a V-flat. Cover at least one of them with either white fabric, or white poster boards, or even white, painted cardboard.

You will still have at least $150 left over outta the thousand.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Derrel. Youve always given me great advice and have been a big help to me. I dont really have $1k to drop at the moment but that gives me a good reference of what i need to pick up. 

The only thing I may not have found are the light units. Getting 5 of the light units I think you suggested bring me up to $1k alone unless I am looking at the wrong ones or theres another kit they offer.

Flashpoint II FP320MK Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320MK

Thanks Tirediron, Im going to look into those as well.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2012)

Right...the $179 kit is basically $40-$50 too much money--for the CASE!!!  The lights themselves are only $99.95, with FREE shipping. The $179 is a light, stand,umbrella, and case. I have seen the prices at $129 for the light and stand, which is a good deal. UMbrellas are basically, pretty cheap. CASES are one of the single highest-profit items photo retailers sell, along with filters. The case for five Flashpoint monolights??? How about a $10 Goodwill suitcase from Samsonite???? And $3 worth of foam.

No, the $179 kit is wayyyyyyyyy too much x 5...you CAN get these lights for $99.95 EACH. Look around their web site more. Now, at $129, the price is more reasonable, but consider that Chinese-made light stands and low-cost umbrellas are available all over e-Bay...

When buying photo gear, the key is to research the sites, and find the best deals....pre-assembled "kits" are often, but not always, high-profit items for the dealers. I consider the single-light + case at $179 to be a bad,bad deal for the customer, but SOME people really,really want to have that case. BUT...if you have 5 of them, you need an entirely different set-up than five cases, right? So...no sense paying the extra $50 to $79 for something NOT really necessary.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh okay, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## four20 (Nov 19, 2012)

just my .02- i put together a 2 strobe kit for under $500. couple used speedlites, Cactus V4 triggers, 2 used lightstands, couple umbrellas (one shoot-thru satin, one reflector) and a Westcott Apollo. i can travel light and fast with that and i don't feel like i've wasted a ton of money when i don't use it for months at a time.


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, the flashpoint cases are just big empty bags with movable velcro dividers. Cumbersome with no protection.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 19, 2012)

I also wanted to ask about the Microsync II triggers. I have friend who said he could get some for a good price for me and I wanted to see what you guys think about them. After reading about the 320m lights, im thinking those look like a good deal and solid pieces that i could invest in. I appreciate the advice and the suggestions! Keep em coming if you have any others.

Dave


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 19, 2012)

I probably didn't read thoroughly so this is totally my stupid...

The title says "...small home studio..." Why are we looking at 5 light units? What did I miss? 
It's been one of THOSE days here, so forgive me!!!


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 19, 2012)

I get what you mean but i was also just taking in consideration of the expandable options. I dont need 5 mono lights now but maybe i will sometime down the road.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 19, 2012)

dearlybeloved said:


> I get what you mean but i was also just taking in consideration of the expandable options. I dont need 5 mono lights now but maybe i will sometime down the road.



OK. I think I get it... 
I was wondering what you are shooting! LOL! I think when I am using strobes (not my speedlites) the most I've used at one time is probably 4 and that was for a HUGE family panorama!


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 19, 2012)

Before I got my PW, I had an older version of this Flashpoint 4 Channel Radio Remote Control, 65ft Range A22
For $30 it worked great (I think I paid $50 5 years ago). Range isn't great, but if that's not a consideration, it's a good starting point.


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 19, 2012)

Another thought, thinking of 'small.' The seamless paper is almost a must--have, but... if you are limited on space and like a white background, look at the lastolite backgrounds. Can be lit with one light, but cost about the same as a light, so that's a wash. But in a pinch, you can have subject about a foot from it and get decent results.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I probably didn't read thoroughly so this is totally my stupid...
> 
> The title says "...small home studio..." Why are we looking at 5 light units? What did I miss?
> It's been one of THOSE days here, so forgive me!!!



Fair enough. Why five lights? Okay, pretty easy. Flashpoint 320M's are $99.95 each. Two lights to light a GRAY background up to WHITE, evenly and perfectly. MAIN + Fill. That's four lights. Want a hair light, or a separation light? You need *a fifth light*.  Want to do the "Dave Hill" look??? Set up two, identical lights with honeycomb grids on them, and barn doors for light AND flare/ghosting control...those are your "accent/highlight/rim/hair" lights...so that leaves three lights left over. The third light is used for the  MAIN. One for background. There's one light left over. Can you effectively use another light? If so, you have one. If not, no biggie. If you WANT a fifth light, you do not have one.

You need one light as a spare. Want to bring the ENTIRE light level "Up"???? Fire that fifth light overhead in what some people call a "skylighter" or "ambient lifter"...it's basically overhead light, bounced, and raining down. You thus have only four lights remaining to work with.

Backgrounds lighted to pure white are always,always,always easiest with two identical lights, one on each side of the shooting area, and aimed at the seamless paper, wall, or canvas. Using two background lights leaves you with a set of three to work with from a five-light kit: With 2 lights on the background to make it gray-to-white, or black-lifted-to-gray, or one for a gradient and one gelled; againm, with two lights lighting the scene or background up, you still need a Main Light, and a Fill makes FOUR lights in use. *The fifth light is what makes your set-ups look finished and refined*; that fifth light is very,very,very easily arrived at. Use it as a separation light. Use it with the above REQUIREMENT in my set-up, which is a honeycomb grid and a barn-door, and preferably a frosted mylar diffuser as a separation light/hair light/accent light/kicker light. It's really,really,really handy to have TWO, identical parabolic reflector lights each with a honeycomb grid + barn doors + mylar diffuser and also a colored filter set for one at least.

I am suggesting a specific set-up above. This is all based on small-space, studio work, and one of the keys is to HAVE AND USE the parabolic reflector with a honeycomb grid + barn doors + mylar diffuser. Five, cheap, $99.95, identical 150 watt-second monolights. Five IDENTICAL 150 watt-second heads.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 19, 2012)

What I'm doing

430 ex ii x1(was a gift to me)
And I'm buying
Yongnuo 560 ii x2
Can't remember the brand light stands (air cushioned, 8 foot) x3
Flash adapters 
Triggers 
Umbrellas
5 in 1 reflector with stand I think it's 32 or 36 
Seamless backdrop with stand. Color gray 
Then I have a black sheet I can hang on the wall if needed. 

My "small studio to be" 
Pretty affordable for everything I think.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 19, 2012)

ChrisedwardsHT said:


> What I'm doing
> 
> 430 ex ii x1(was a gift to me)
> And I'm buying
> ...


You have a great small studio. I am a HUGE speedlite fan. HOWEVER-just remember that speedlites are a LOT less power than strobes. To get the same power output  you will need multiple  speedlite heads in one umbrella or softbox. 
With my 3x4 softbox I am often using 4 speedlite heads to come equal to a good strobe.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > I probably didn't read thoroughly so this is totally my stupid...
> ...


Gotcha. I forget that I use speedlites for little things like hair and fill if I need them. 
Darrel-you rock.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 19, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> You have a great small studio. I am a HUGE speedlite fan. HOWEVER-just remember that speedlites are a LOT less power than strobes. To get the same power output  you will need multiple  speedlite heads in one umbrella or softbox.
> With my 3x4 softbox I am often using 4 speedlite heads to come equal to a good strobe.



I have not gotten everything in yet. My fiancé is buying me part for Christmas. And I'm going to try and get some from the parents.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have what I consider to be a small home studio that consists of the following:

1.  About 5 umbrellas (shoot thru, reflective black and silver) - these are dirt cheap.  Umbrellas can be about $20 on up.
2.  5 speedlights (1 Nikon SB-700 ($325); 2 Yongnuo YN 560 Mark I ($59 each); 2 Yongnuo YN 560 Mark II ($79 each));
3.  Backdrop stand + 1 black, 1 white and 1 gray/marble muslin fabric drops:  All in maybe $300'ish.
4.  Light stands for the speedlights and umbrellas -- maybe $100 total
5.  2 24x24 double baffle light boxes - Ebay $69 for the pair.  CHEAP.
6.  Umbrella holders, fabric clamps, etc. -- maybe another $100.
7.  Phottix Strato II radio triggers (1 transmitter, 3 receivers) - About $300 total.

My point is you can put together a small studio without breaking the bank if you pick carefully and avoid name brand stuff.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 19, 2012)

Triggers is an area where people spend a LOT of extra money. I used a photo-slave and a PC synch cord for almost 20 years. Monolights have built-in slaves that work GREAT. A good PC cord costs almost nothing. "Triggers" is an entirely new development, not needed whatsoever with monolights.
Not saying this to be smart-alecky, but it's a fact. The vast majority of all studio work can be done with a PC cord hooked to the camera, and only ONE power pack, or to ONE monolight. The PC cord system has some real advantages: no batteries, no complicated trouble-shooting or battery polarity issues, no "oh-it-went-to-sleep-gotta-wake-it-up", and so on.

here's a screen cap I did...


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, the flashpoints definitely come with sync cords. Have used several times when battery failed in the trigger. Also, not sure if it was just someone at Adorama being nice, but each of the 3 monolights I bought came with something extra. Got a grid, a snoot, and something else. Also know that the kit that includes the stand/umbrella - the umbrellas are bounce with silver liner, or pull that off for shoot through. I'm not a big fan of the flashpoint softboxes. Difficult to assemble, and the speed rings, aren't speedy


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 19, 2012)

Tee said:


> Go to Paul C Buff website (Alien Bees). They have kits and a Santa's bag full of add-ons. They're reliable, have great customer service and are a solid mid-level lighting system.  You will get tons of advice about more generic systems. I'll offer up that lights are an investment. Why replace/ upgrade when you can jump to the head of the line and start with something already decent?



^^^This 100%


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 19, 2012)

When one of my flashpoints broke, I replaced it with a PCB mono. It's been great, and I would love to try one of their foldable octas.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys are giving me lots of great advice and I appreciate all of it. Lots of other stuff to look into and thanks derrel for explaining why 5 monolights are essential. 

What i would give to sit down with a pen and paper and talk to some of you guys and ask questions.


EDIT: Also, I just looked at the AlienBees lights and that is WAAAY out of my price range.


----------



## Tee (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you considered one light and reflector to begin with?  Seriously, you can get some dramatic lighting effects.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 20, 2012)

Get a flash meter.  (used is fine)



Really, it will save you a LOT of head scratching.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 21, 2012)

You can absolutely afford Alien Bees because you don't need 5 lights for "a small home studio". Get yourself an AB1600 and a nice stand, octa-box, triggers and a nice background.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2012)

The question is does one want to,literally, "*set up* a small home *studio*," or just dink around with one flash and some bounce light??? There's a huge difference. And, when one buys that reflector, he'd better buy a light stand and a grip arm and clamp to make it useful. There's a big difference between just dicking around, and having a small, home studio. So, you want to shoot some white background stuff. Good luck with your single light. So, you want to create a gelled, colored background...good luck with your one light. So, you want to shoot a gradient-lighted background...good luck with your single light. So, you want to create some dramatic Dave Hill-like lighting...again...good luck with your single light and reflector...


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> The question is does one want to,literally, "*set up* a small home *studio*," or just dink around with one flash and some bounce light??? There's a huge difference. And, when one buys that reflector, he'd better buy a light stand and a grip arm and clamp to make it useful. There's a big difference between just dicking around, and having a small, home studio. So, you want to shoot some white background stuff. Good luck with your single light. So, you want to create a gelled, colored background...good luck with your one light. So, you want to shoot a gradient-lighted background...good luck with your single light. So, you want to create some dramatic Dave Hill-like lighting...again...good luck with your single light and reflector...



Don't get me wrong I agree with you, but he can build up to that. Most people aren't going to go out and buy a full studio set-up right from the get go.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 22, 2012)

I think that the 5 light set up that derrel has suggested is going to be what i learn to. It makes sense and im not even close to being where i want to be to invest in that kind of lighting gear. I think at some point down the road it would be nice to have that but I dont want to spend a few hundred every month or so to get just one light. Id rather spend a grand over the course of a month or two and get something that I can use that suits me for now.

However, Id like to get some input from you guys about something someone at my local camera shop suggested. 

3 monolights, umbrellas, stands, and a trigger for 300. this is the exact set from adorama 

RPS Studio 480W, 3 Monolight Portable Strobe Kit, Stand RSSBSLK3


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 22, 2012)

dearlybeloved said:


> I think that the 5 light set up that derrel has suggested is going to be what i learn to. It makes sense and im not even close to being where i want to be to invest in that kind of lighting gear. I think at some point down the road it would be nice to have that but I dont want to spend a few hundred every month or so to get just one light. Id rather spend a grand over the course of a month or two and get something that I can use that suits me for now.
> 
> However, Id like to get some input from you guys about something someone at my local camera shop suggested.
> 
> ...



This would be MUCH better if you could also swing a 5in1 reflector 40 inches or larger with a stand and arm to hold it.

Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK

Having a strobe that you can use with other attachments means that you won't be pitching them in the trash after 6 months to a year and thereby wasting your money.  Barndoors, grids, gels and so on are important too.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2012)

Gotta agree with Mike_E...the 3-light setup offered for $349 cannot be fitted with barn doors or grids... which makes the lights less-useful, less-versatile,and not quite a good investment. Also, if I am not mistaken, those flash units in the $349, 3-light kit have NON-replaceable flash tubes, so when one gives out...it's not a user-replaceable flashtube...those are what many call throw-away lights...the Flashpoint monolights have user-replaceable, plug-in flash tubes and can be fitted with different reflectors, honeycomb grids, barn doors, etc.. So, the lights themselves are of a lower class "type" than the Flashpoints. That is how Adorama can offer three lights, stands, and umbrellas for $349...it's pretty low-cost stuff to begin with.

I agree, the TWO-light, two-umbrella, two-stand + case kit Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK  for another $20 is what I would rather own than the lower-grade, 3-light kit for $20 less.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Nov 22, 2012)

Im just going to stick with your original suggestion. i have heard nothing but good things about those flashpoint lights and want to be able to use them in a year or two as well.


----------



## manaheim (May 24, 2013)

Hey.  So I'm looking at these flashpoint setups... seem to be a good deal.  Question... do I fire these with my pocketwizards?  Does TTL still work when I do that?  I'm sorta clueless in this space.  Thank you!


----------



## dbvirago (May 24, 2013)

I use PWs with my flashpoints. I think you need an extra cable - I'll have to check. Before that, I used the flashpoint Transmitter/Receiver which cost about $50. TTL - no? Adjust the lights to get desired output. Use a light meter, or trial and error.


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2013)

I got'cher TTL right here!


----------



## dbvirago (May 24, 2013)

Note to self: Always look at who the poster is before answering a question.


----------



## manaheim (May 25, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> I use PWs with my flashpoints. I think you need an extra cable - I'll have to check. Before that, I used the flashpoint Transmitter/Receiver which cost about $50. TTL - no? Adjust the lights to get desired output. Use a light meter, or trial and error.



Thanks! 



tirediron said:


> I got'cher TTL right here!



ummm... I'll do trial and error at $300 lol. 



dbvirago said:


> Note to self: Always look at who the poster is before answering a question.



errr... what did I do?


----------



## dbvirago (May 25, 2013)

sorry, thought I was getting p*nkd. Didn't believe the wise rabbit didn't know monolights. Anyway.... the flashpoints are a good light for the $$$. I had one where the little plastic thingy that hold the fuse in broke, making the whole thing useless, but that was probably me being careless. The others, have been working fine for about 6 years now. The kits are good if you want/need umbrellas and comes with a bag that doesn't suck much. I can't stand the softboxes, but that may just be me and softboxes.


----------



## manaheim (May 25, 2013)

No, not p*nkd... my exposure to lighting is pretty mush my flash and that's it.  Otherwise clueless.  Thanks for all the info- thanks very much!


----------



## dbvirago (May 25, 2013)

Yes on the cord. It's this one for $10
RPS Studio 3.5 Mini to 1/4in Mono, 16in Flash Sync Cord RS-8514

I replaced the broken mono with an Alienbees. I may try one of their foldable softboxes.


----------



## manaheim (May 25, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!

BTW... Derrel originally recommended 5 of these lights... do you think I could get away with 2?  3?


----------



## Mike_E (May 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> BTW... Derrel originally recommended 5 of these lights... do you think I could get away with 2?  3?




IF you really want the studio experience then I'd say that three is the minimum (random guy on the internet I know).

One for key and a reflector for fill, one for a hair light and one for the background.

You can use just one but then using diffusers, reflectors, gobos and mirrors becomes a huge pain and you actually will need more space than if you had three lights.  Buy, beg or borrow the Dean Collins video to see how it's done.


----------



## dbvirago (May 25, 2013)

I only have 3. I have a lastolite background, so I can get pure white bg with one light, then I use a key and fill.  Regardless of how many you get, my recommendation would be start with one light and see all you can and can't do with that, then add a reflector or 2nd light and build on that.


----------



## tirediron (May 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> BTW... Derrel originally recommended 5 of these lights... do you think I could get away with 2? 3?


It really depends on what you want to do...  you can do a LOT with one light!  I find that for most of my studio work, I wind up using three and my big (60") reflector.  One key, one hair, one background and the reflector for fill.  That said, the more the better and five lights would mean that there wasn't much you couldn't do.  As far as the flash meter, keep an eye on Craig's List - I picked up that exact same Flash V (and BTW it is a KICK-BUTT meter!) for $180 - you can find used Sekonics and older Flash III & IVs for ~$100.  "Hit and miss" gets old really quick!


----------

